# Dual monitors in Quark 7...



## Housmanae (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm using a 15" MacBook Pro hooked up to an Apple 23" monitor...

Works fine for all the Adobe software, but when I use Quark 7 the document area on my 23" screen can't be sized above that of my 15" screen!!!

So, fat lot of good a big screen is!!! (Least when it comes to Quark!!!)...

Anyone else having the same prob???

Housmanae.


----------



## simbalala (Jan 12, 2007)

Works fine for me on a Powerbook with a 20" Apple Monitor.


----------



## Housmanae (Jan 12, 2007)

Just spoke to Quark... Say they're aware of it... Stuck until they sort a fix... Bugger!!!


----------



## simbalala (Jan 12, 2007)

Must be an Intel thing then. As I said it works just fine on my Powerbook. Do you have 7.1?


----------

